# Rimor-owners (user group) on facebook



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

hope it`s not off topic :

I have started a user-group for owners of Rimor MH on facebook.
It`s a bi-lingual (closed) group meant for discussion about Rimor MH.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/639339756096075/

regards
Jan

[email protected] Nukeadmin ... if this post is a faux pas , please delete it


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

any Rimor-owner who`s interested in chatting about Rimor MH is
is hereby invited to visit the above mentioned link and request Membership.


----------

